

Job Post – Hiring My First Employee At $3.00/Hr - RobMcCullough
http://guitarwithrob.com/fun/job-post-hiring-my-first-employee-at-3-00hr/

======
adlep
Believe it or not, but $3.00/hr is a decent per hour wage in some countries.
Congrats on the first employee and good luck with your project Rob!

